
Nokia's Flirtations Put the Fear of Google Into Microsoft - woan
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703561604576150502994792270.html?mod=WSJ_business_LeftSecondHighlights
======
chalst
From the arty: _During this time, the talks with Microsoft nearly broke down,
according to a person familiar with the matter. The main issue: Nokia
executives believed Microsoft was treating Nokia as it would any potential
handset partner, while Nokia was making a "bet-the-company" decision on a
software partner, this person said._

This makes sense to me, and what I would have expected to see from the deal is
some real commitment preventing MS from screwing Nokia if they don't like the
direction the cooperation is going. Nokia has bet the company on this deal,
Microsoft could axe a loss-making division if they felt they had to cut costs.

